# DAZ 3D ist momentan Kostenlos!



## cille (6. Februar 2012)

Moin Leude, mir ist was in die Augen gesprungen:

DAZ 3D

Das Komplette Paket ist momentan Kostenlos, für die Leute, die kein Geld für C4D oder etwas anderes ausprobieren wollen ist es denke ich mal Ideal.

Ich werd es mir heute mal anschauen .
Wer Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, würde ich mich gerne um Informationen freuen, wie es gegenüber C4D/Bender usw... abschneidet .

Sonnige Grüßle,
euer cille


----------

